
9 Tricks for Kickass JavaScript Developers in 2019 - treyhuffine
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/9-tricks-for-kickass-javascript-developers-in-2019-eb01dd3def2a
======
radicalriddler
I feel like most of these are known by any developer who's worked in a full
project of Javascript for more than a fortnight.

~~~
coffeemakescode
I feel like there is a shockingly large amount of bad code floating around

